# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  مواقع المكتبات علي الانترنت

## عُبادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مواقع المكتبات على الانترنت

*أولاً : مكتبات جامعية*: 


مكتبة جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
عنوانالموقع :
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/library / 

مكتبة جامعة أم القرى " مكتبة الأمير عبد الله بنعبد العزيز" 
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/lib/ 

مكتبة جامعة الملك سعود "مكتبة الأمير سلمانالمركزية" عنوان الموقع:

http://www.ksu.edu.sa/library/PrinceSalman.html  
مكتبة جامعة الملك فيصل
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.kfu.edu.sa/library/lib.asp 

مكتبة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.kaau.edu.sa/newkaau/library.asp 

مكتبة جامعة الإمارات
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.libs.uaeu.ac.ae/ 

مكتبة جامعة زايد
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.zu.ac.ae/library/ 

مكتبة جامعة الشارقة
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.sharjah.ac.ae/library/ 

مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية بدبي 


عنوانالموقع:
http://www.aud.edu/library/index.htm 



مكتبة جامعة عجمان 


عنوان الموقع:
http://www.ajman.ac.ae/aust/index.htm 



مكتبة كلية العين للابنين
عنوان الموقع:
http://aam.hct.ac.ae/aam/library/index.html 

مكتبة جامعة العلوم التطبيقية الأهلية
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.indiana.edu/~lib++++*/index.php3Yale University Library 

مكتبة جامعة يالي
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.library.yale.edu


Columbia University Libraries 
مكتبات جامعة كولومبيا
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/l++++*


Ohio University Libraries 
مكتبات جامعة أوهايو
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.library.ohiou.edu


York University Libraries 
مكتبات جامعة يورك
عنوانالموقع:

http://www.library.yorku.caHarvard University Libraries  
مكتبات جامعة هارفارد
عنوان الموقع:
http://lib.harvard.edu


Central Michigan University Libraries 
مكتبات جامعة سنترالمتشقن
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.lib.cmich.edu 


Michigan University Library
مكتبة جامعة ميشقان
عنوانالموقع:

http://www.lib.umich.edu


University of Wisconsin-Madison Libraries 
مكتبات جامعةويسكونسين ماديسون
عنوان الموقع:

http://www.library.wisc.edu 


Australian University Libraries 
مكتبات الجامعةالاسترالية
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.anu.edu.au/caul/uni-libs.htm


Northwestern University Library 
مكتية جامعة نورث ويستن
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.library.northwestern.eduUK 

Higher Education &Research Libraries 
مكتبات التعليم العالي والبحث - بريطانيا
عنوانالموقع: 
http://www.ex.ac.uk/library/uklibs.html


Queen's University Library-Canada
مكتبة جامعة الملكة – كندا
عنوان الموقع:
http://library.queensu.ca


Hebrew University Libraries 
مكتبات جامعة هبريو
عنوانالموقع :
http://www.huji.ac.il/unew/subbar7m.html

*ثانياً** :* *مكتبات الوطنية*




مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية
عنوانالموقع :
http://www.kfnl.org.sa/ 

مكتبة الأمارات الوطنية
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.cultural.org.ae/E/library.htm 

المكتبة الوطنية التونسية
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.bibliotheque.nat.tn/ 

المكتبة الوطنية اللبنانية
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.baakleennationallibrary.com/ 

مكتبة الأسد الوطنية
عنوان الموقع :
http://www.alassad-library.gov.sy/ 

دار الكتب الوطنية الليبية
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.nll.8m.com 

مكتبة اسكتلندا الوطنية
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.nls.uk 

مكتبةويلزNational Library of Wales 
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.llgc.org.uk 

المكتبة البريطانية الوطنية Britsh Library 
عنوان الموقع:
http://portico.bl.uk 

مكتبة الكونجرس Library of Congress 
عنوانالموقع:
http://lc++++*.loc.gov 

مكتبة فلندا الوطنية
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.lib.helsinki.fi/english 

مكتبة ماليزيا الوطنية
عنوانالموقع:
Malaysia -National Library 
http://www.pum.my

مكتبةتايوان الوطنية National CentralLibrary-Taiwan 
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.ncl.edu.tw 

مكتبة كازاخستانNational Library of the Republic of Kazakhstan 
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.nlrk.kz/index_e.htm 

مكتبة تركيا الوطنية National Library of Turkey 
عنوان الموقع:
http://mkutup.gov.tr/index-eng.html 

مكتبة الدانمارك الوطنية Gabiel-Gateway to Europe 's National Libraries 
عنوان الموقع:
http://portico.bl.uk/gabriel 

المكتبة الكندية الوطنية
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.nlc-bnc.ca 

بإمكانكم البحث في مكتبات فلسطين فلسطين التي يجب أنتبقى دائماً في قلوبكم
http://library.sis.gov.ps/dirlib.asp 


*ثالثاً : المكتبات العامة*

1- 
مكتبةالملك عبدالعزيز العامة
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.kapl.org.sa/ 

2-
مكتبة معهد الإدارة العامة
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.ipa.edu.sa/library/index.asp 

3- 
مكتبة الملك سعود ببريدة
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.kslib.com/ 

4- 
مكتبة مبارك العامة
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.mpl.org.eg

5-
مكتبةالإسكندرية
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.bibalex.gov.eg 

6-
مكتبة دبي العامة
عنوان الموقع:
http://app.libraries.ae:88/ipac20/ipac.jsp?

7-
المكتبةالمركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.informatics.gov.sa/ 

8-
مكتبة المعادى العامة
عنوان الموقع :
http://www.maadilib.org.eg/arabic/main.asp


9-
دليلالمكتبات العامة في أوروبا Public Libraries of Europe
عنوان الموقع:
http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/sq...0/eurolib.html

10-
دليلالمكتبات العامة بالولاية الأمريكية Public Library Locator 
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.publiclibraries.com 

11- 
المكتبة العامة بالندن
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.londonlibrary.co.uk/

12- 
مكتبة نيويورك العامة New York Public Library 
عنوانالموقع:
http://www.nypl.org 

13- 
مكتبة بوكليند العامة
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.booklend.net




*رابعاَ**:* *مكتبات متخصصة*

1- 
مكتبة ساب الطبية - ببيروت
عنوان الموقع: 
http://wwwlb.aub.edu.lb/~++++*sml/ 

2- 
مكتبة كلية الطب - جامعة المنصورة
عنوانالموقع: 
http://www.mans.edu.eg/facmed/library/index.htm


3- 
قاعدة بيانات المكتبة التاريخية
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.r-alston.dircon.co.uk/++++++++++++*s.htm 

4-
المكتبة القومية الطبية للولايات المتحدة
عنوانالموقع: 
http://www.nlm.nih.gov 

5- 
إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.mild-kw.net/ 

6- 
المكتبة القومية المصرية الزراعية ENAL
عنوانالموقع: 
http://nile.enal.sci.eg 

7- 
مكتبة التوثيق التربوي
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.education.gov.bh/edu-library/index.asp 

8- 
مركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث
عنوانالموقع: 
http://www.almajidcenter.org/ 

9- 
المكتبة البريطانية للعلوم السياسية والاقتصادية
عنوان الموقع: 
http://www.blpes.lse.ac.uk 

10- 
مكتبة دبي الطبية
عنوان الموقع :
http://++++*.dohms.gov.ae/medlib / 

11- 
دارة الملك عبد العزيز
عنوان الموقع:
http://www.darah.org.sa/site/html/darah_a.htm 

12-
رابطة المكتبيين بالشرق الاوسط
عنوان الموقع: 
http://depts.washington.edu/wsx9/melahp.html




*خامسا: المكتبات**الرقمية*




الوراق
الموضوع : التراث العربي والإسلاميوصف الموقع: عبارة عن مجموعة من أهم المصادرالتراثية العربية والإسلامية باستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات وما يتضمن ذلك من إعادة تحقيق و توثيق لبعض مصادره و إعادةصياغة بعضها الآخر .
http://www.alwaraq.com/Amazon

امزون
http://www.amazon.com

المكتبةالإلكترونية لجامعة تكساس
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/





مجموعاتمكتبة جامعة إنديانا الرقمية .
Indiana University Digital Library Program
http://www.dlib.indiana.edu




المصادرالرقمية فى جامعة بيتسبيرغ .
Digital Research Library Service
http://digital.library.pitt.edu




مجموعاتالمكتبة الرقمية لمكتبة الكونجرس
American Memory Project
http://memory.loc.gov




وصفالموقع : يقدم الموقع معلومات عن أدب الأطفال
CHILDE Project
http://www.bookchilde.org




المشروعالتطبيقي والتجريبي للمكتبة الإلكترونية (Electronic library practical experiment project)موقع من إنشاء المكتبة الوطنيةدِيِت (National Diet Library)الموضوعات: تاريخ - سياسة وصفالموقع: تشكل المجموعة حوالي 10 ملايين صفحة مرقمنة لصُوركُتب و مجلات نادرة و قيمة محفوظة في 300 قرصا و لاتمثل إلاجزءا من مشروع أكبر يضم بناء قواعد معلومات و استرجاعالبيانات. قد نُشرت المواد الأصلية أساسا واختيرت كممثلةللإرث الثقافي .يمكن استعمال القوائم من خلال لوائح فردية أومن خلال البحث في الفهرس. جميع المقالات متوفرة على أشكال HTML و RTF ويسمح تحميلها على قرص الحاسوب.
http://www.ndl.go.jp/en/index.html




قسمالنصوص والصورالإلكترونية العلمية (Scholary electronic **** and image service -SETIS) موقع من إنشاء جامعةسيدنيالموضوعات: أدب وتاريخ وصف الموقع: ظهرالمشروع سنة 1996لدعم وتشجيع مراجع الدروس بجامعة سيدني وذلك بتوفير المصادرالأصلية على شكل نصوص رقمية مع مستلزماتها من حواسيب و برامجلاستغلالها. 
تتمحور المكتبة الإلكترونية حول الأدبالأسترالي والتاريخ.
http://setis.library.usyd.edu.au/





مجموعةالأدب الأسترالي (Australian literature collection) موقع منإنشاء مكتبة جامعة سيدني (University of Sydney Library)الموضوعات: أدب وصف الموقع: مجموعة نصوص إلكترونيةمن الأدب الأسترالي لفترة ما بعد 1840. قاعدة بيانات هذهالمجموعة هي قيد التطوير على شكل SGMLhttp://setis.library.usyd.edu.au/oz****s/ozlit.htmlمجموعة

----------


## المتميزة

مشكوووووور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## nail

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

يسلمو عبادة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا لمروركم :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موضوع رائع ..
يسلموووو

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

مرسيييييييييييييي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

